# help, port 5555 not working/blocked



## kennypu (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello,
I have an interesting problem. For some reason port 5555 (i believe) is not working in general or is blocked on my computer, however, I do not run any firewalls, and the only anti-virus I am currently running is avast! .
I read around, and seems like port 5555 is used by virus's/malware and such, but legit sites and programs such as youtube, gmail, tweetdeck, etc. also use port 5555 to send/recieve data (for gmail, the advanced uploader uses port 5555). Because of this problem, I can't even use some installers that connect to the internet to download needed files, and obviously I can't use some features on above sites.

Are there any know virus's/malware, or anything else that may be blocked port 5555? thank you in advance,
Ken.

FYI: I know that these services use port 5555 because I am running a program called process hacker instead of the normal task manager, and it shows all network connections on it.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are using a router to connect to the network, you need to port forward that port 5555 in the router.

http://portforward.com/

.


----------



## kennypu (Jun 24, 2007)

thank you for the fast reply. Unfortunately, I believe its not a hardware problem because it has worked before. After a period of time I had a virus attack, etc. and had to restore, it started to not work. Also, I am not using a router anyway, the computer is connected to a switch/hub that is connected to the cable modem.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

XP?

You can try to open the port in the Windows firewall, also check to see that the program that uses that port is also allowed thru the Windows firewall.

Malware suks

.


----------



## kennypu (Jun 24, 2007)

I always have windows firewall off, but I will do what you suggested regardless.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

kennypu said:


> Hello,
> I have an interesting problem. For some reason port 5555 (i believe) is not working in general or is blocked on my computer, however, I do not run any firewalls, and the only anti-virus I am currently running is avast! .
> I read around, and seems like port 5555 is used by virus's/malware and such, but legit sites and programs such as youtube, gmail, tweetdeck, etc. also use port 5555 to send/recieve data (for gmail, the advanced uploader uses port 5555). Because of this problem, I can't even use some installers that connect to the internet to download needed files, and obviously I can't use some features on above sites.
> 
> ...


HP/Compaq software will also configure your proxy settings to use port 5555.


----------



## kennypu (Jun 24, 2007)

interestingly, my pc is a compaq brand. But I don't think that would have anything to have with the port being blocked.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I think if a application has grabbed a port, then other programs can't use it.


----------



## kennypu (Jun 24, 2007)

I see, duh that makes sense... Well, as far as I can see, using process hacker, it seems like there are no programs running on port 5555. I tried using this program called currports(http://www.snapfiles.com/downloads/cports/dlcports.html) and no luck as well. Any one else have any ideas? I was wondering it may be my connection, but I ran an access point on the computer using a usb adapter, and connected to the internet with my netbook, and that seems to be fine. Is there a possibility that I have altered a setting or deleted a necessary file or program?


----------

